# Help! Ideas for an adult themed halloween party!



## NexusNymphetamine (Aug 28, 2006)

So I know it's been asked hundereds of times and I appologize but I dunno maybe I got the "bad apples" of halloween. errr -.-

Here's thet Sit. 
I absolutly LOOOOVVVEEEEEEE halloween/autumn and have tried to hold halloween parties since I was 5(now 20) ...And only one actually was AWESOME...i was 5! Every year since that has been a total bust! Even my siblings parties that I throw. Its not that its not awesome its just either A people dont RSVP/no shows or B. NO rsvp and call an hr into the party and say "can i bring 20 some people!" jeez! And last year I had a halloween party of my own...I wanted people to dress up but since the 20 thata it was gonna be fell short to about 4 i called it off and watched movies in my decorated basement. 

So this year, LOTS of new friends, AWESOME people mind you but I'm not really sure how "INTO" halloween they are anymore. I myself will dress up ....perhaps even in my own coffin  And my one good friend she wants to dress up to. But....I want to throw the most AWESOME party EVER! Problem is.....
Things to do there. I'm tryin to figure out a theme for it and most of these people just wanna get together sit around and drink. Ok I love sittinn around the fire pit and chilliln w/friends but this is a time to cut loose. 
What kind of things would maybe be a good idea to try to get these lazy bones (ha all my puns) into the spirt of things? maybe get them to play games because really these guys or at least some are kids at heart. 

I talked to the one guy ....and asked "do you usually do something for halloweeN? do you love halloween as much as me?" and i got " gimmie your number"  

(only met the guy uhhh 3 or 4 times) 
Theme is my next issue but I can figure that out real easy i hope hehehe


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

IMO, if you want to hold a "Halloween Party" as opposed to just a get together where people sit around and drink, then make your expectations know at the outset.
A catchy invitation with the theme; specify costume required; Include things about getting into the Halloween Spirit and then mention games/activities that you plan. A scavenger hunt is a fun thing and most adults would play along. We've had costumed adults show up on a scavenger hunt and they were having a blast. Apple bobbing is a hoot
I think if you promote it as a Halloween party, you'll get those who really want to participate, vs those who have nothing to do and just want to come and hang out.
Not much to go on, I know, but hopefully others will flesh it out a bit.


----------



## NexusNymphetamine (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah ive never been good w/invites I wait till too late and then end up just doing it via email which not EVERYONE checks daily like my internetalolic self lol 
bobbing for apples..hmmm lol thats an idea cuz i just hit a stroke of genius thanks to you  the one guy i thought wouldnt be interested actually called me to figure stuff out  i felt special. it may work after all .....hmmm more thinking to do


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I get my guests to ''play" by making that a condition for eating haha We usually break into teams for the game and the team who wins gets to visit the buffet first 

You can stimulate people to dress up by threatening to 'dress' them yourself if they come without a costume. Prizes or awards for costumes also helps motivate.

MsM


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Invitations are very important. They let your guests know your expectations. I know they're a pain, but get them out 3 wks before the party, that way it gives people time to get their costumes together.

My invites give a time the party starts but also the time of the costume contest. In the early years I specified costumes required & there were prizes. Now, after 11 years everyone knows the routine. I let the suspense build, I never tell what my costume is, or my theme. They can't wait to see what I've done each year.

Good luck with your party!


----------



## NexusNymphetamine (Aug 28, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> I get my guests to ''play" by making that a condition for eating haha We usually break into teams for the game and the team who wins gets to visit the buffet first
> 
> You can stimulate people to dress up by threatening to 'dress' them yourself if they come without a costume. Prizes or awards for costumes also helps motivate.
> 
> MsM



Thats a GOOD idea and the second one..OH BOY after my morning I think some will intentionally NOT DRESS UP so i'd "Dress" them  haha


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

You need to get your guest involved in things like:
games, Scaryoke, monster movie trivia, costume contest
Challenge your guests to bring the grossest edible food for the buffet
Name your food with scary names
Goto the dollar store for creepy prizes to hand out
Include a spirited recipe as a suggestion to bring along, included in the invite

This will change the boring party to a fun party. Also will get your guests on their toes wondering what next year will bring? I would send out invitations a month early with a vip due two weeks before the party. Will give guests plenty of time and keep them thinking about it two weeks later. Don't forget to decorate the house with special lighting & sound effects. 

Haunty


----------



## WendyS (Sep 12, 2006)

*this is what I'm working on... maybe we can help eachother*

Hi Nexus,
This is my second party, and this year I'm thinking of doing a fear factor theme. For the first stunt, I want to have my guest bob for apples and of course the apples will be floating in real worms!!! My next stunt will be eating some disgusting food like brussel sprouts, cheese-whiz and oranges all blended together like a milkshake. Maybe not that combination exactly, but something that will taste absolutely awful. For the third stunt, I will have a guy dressed as Michael Myers chasing my guests down the street and they will have to knock on a neighbor's door to try to get them to let them in. Most of my neighbors will be at my party, so it won't be that easy. I could use a couple more stunts, but nothing too dangerous since there will be some drinking going on. 
Last year I did a scavenger hunt with just misc. halloween objects that I placed in mine and the surrounding neighbors yards. I gave each team a list of all the items hidden and how many points each item was worth. I had some of the neighborhood kids dress up and scare them as they searched. They also had to answer certain scary movie riddles before the ghouls would let them have an item. 
Hope some of these ideas help you. If you have any ideas for my fear factor party please help.
Wendy S.


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

Alright, the last time I tried to post this I got it all typed up and then it didn't post so we will see what happens this time. We've done Fear Factor the last couple of years. We don't like to do anything that might mess up people's makeup or costumes and I don't want to do anything that might make people throw up on my floor. So here are some stunts that we have done.

year one:
Round one: we handcuffed people behind their backs (not too tightly) and put the key on the floor or put it in their hands...i can't remember. we timed it and the top few who got out of them the fastest went on. i think that year it was the top five.
round two: they ate baby peas, baby hot dogs, hard boiled eggs and harry potter jelly beans. we had two people who dropped out because of the hard boiled eggs. the remaining three still had to finish theirs though and went on to the next round.
round three: sucking soda or beer (we let them choose because we had one in AA) through a baby bottle.

year two:
round one: searching for raisins in a huge tub of cooked spaghetti...whoever found the most in a certain amount of time went on....i think it was the top five.
round two: eating a very small square of baker's chocolate, some tofu and drinking a small can of that candy corn soda...i think there was something else but i can't remember what it was
round three: three of the "audience" members held a donut on a string and the first one to eat all of theirs without using their hands won. this has to be done just right though because if they eat it the wrong way, it will fall on the floor.

it was a good time. i haven't even thought about what we are going to do this year, if we do it. i sent out an evite with some game options and i'm asking our guests to let us know which ones they would be willing to play. it seems like we have to do a lot of convincing to get people to play fear factor and i don't want to put a lot of effort into games they don't want to play....that's not fun for anyone.


----------



## WendyS (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Iowa Chick! I will definately use the handcuffs and the spaghetti w/raisins. I was a little worried about the nasty food making someone sick. I know that there will be guests that don't play, and that's alright. The majority will have a blast.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

5:30 am brain storm...thought I share...I am going to have guest play the killer game (posted here somewhere). I was wondering what to do with the small strip of sidewalk by my front door and under the stairs... I've decided to tie it into the Killer game by making it a crime scene, with tape, chalk outline, blood, footprints, cigerette butte (dont' smoke so can't spell it), shell casing, wallet with money (fake of course) and a torn picture. I will make a sign and hang a bucket on the post that tells them to use the tablet and pencils in bucket to write down their observations. At the end of the killer game, a bonus price will go to who was most accurate from the clues.

There other brain storm was: I have a coat closet by the front door. I will take the door off and cover it with plastic. (i have some of those cling door covers too (Hummm gotta think on that one) I will have one or two people in on this. I will have them come early and help greeting guests. When guests arrive, someone will be in the closet. I will say something like "let me take your coat" that will cue them to stick there arm out and take the coat. I will have an old sheet in there with them that they can start tearing / ripping the sheet up and making noises like eating and chomping. Then I will lead the guests into the kitchen to show where to store their refreshments. My closet person can then sneak out the front door and knock and my second person will replace the first one in the closet and we go thru it all over again. Then the once one or two more guest arrive, the second closet person and the first can trade out again and my second can pretend to arrive. No one will ever find out who was in the closet cause I'm gonna buy a pair of monster gloves and sew a sleeve to one of them so that who ever is in the closet uses that glove (keeps their  custom from giving them away). hee hee


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some of the choices for games this year besides Fear Factor.

Werewolves and Ghosts: 
Everyone is divided into two teams--the werewolves and the ghosts. Each team needs a captain, which will be the gatherer. The captain of each team gets a basket to put their items in. When we say, “GO” the game begins. Everyone except the captain must keep their hands behind their backs, when the Ghosts see an egg they stop and stare at the egg and say, “Boo, Boo, Boo” until the captain comes to retrieve the egg, the werewolves will howl. There may be a ghost and a werewolf gawking over the same egg and that is fine, whichever captain gets there first gets the egg. When all eggs have been found the two teams divide their eggs between their team, any uneven number to go to the captain. The team with the most eggs wins and gets to keep all the candy of the losers as well.

Don't Drop Igor's Eyeball: 
Players put the eyeballs against their foreheads and have to keep it there. Music is played and you have to dance without dropping the eyeball. When then eyeball drops you are out. The last two left dancing are the winners.

Killer: 
Draw a slip of paper out of a hat marked either victim or killer - everyone is a victim but one, who becomes the killer – no one but him should know who the killer is. The party progresses and the killer stalks his victims. He “murders” them by catching their eye and winking at them. Now that person is dead and must die publicly and very dramatically. Here’s the fun part – victim can choose when to die (but keep it within five minutes of the “murder”). The reason to do this is to throw everyone else off the murder’s trail, because now the victim is on the murder’s side. The game comes to an end when one of the victims announces who the killer is. If they guess wrong it’s always a good idea for the killer to murder the person guessed pretty quickly. If no one guesses and the Killer kills all the victims he wins

Wrap the Mummy
Be the first team to wrap the mummy up so that no skin or clothing shows

Halloween Scattergories 
Quickly fill out a category list with answers that begin with the same letter. Score points if no other player matches your answers. Score the most points to win the game.

Name that Halloween related Quote, movie clip and/or music clip


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

The title kinda threw me.
How adult do you want your adult party?

Most adult parties I have been to, drinking and flirting are the norm.
Very few if any games are played......but that is my crowd.
Costume contests are a good one though.
Catagories could be
1) Most original
2) Most twisted
3) Most effort
4) Least worn (i.e. sexiest)
5) most confusing


----------



## thefallenone (Sep 13, 2006)

We had a Fear Factor party last year and it was great! We had 65 people at our party and this is how we handled it...

I divided everyone into teams of 13 per team (total of 5 teams). I made sure that there were no spouses, best friends or close acquaintances on the same teams (very important!) They were all to complete the "tasks" and if one person on the team did not complete it, the entire team would be eliminated! With this, because most of them were strangers on the team, no one wanted to be known as the "wimp" the rest of the night...I had placed everyone in lines per teams.

Task 1 - The Taste Task - Zombie Vomit - I made a concoction of cooked pea soup (Campbells) chilled over night, some boiled rice for texture and poured into the little 2 oz dixie cups. I had beaten a dozen egg whites for the frothy part that looked like spit and placed a 1/2 teaspoon on top of the drink. Each person had their own cup and could drink only when the person before them finished theirs. So in other words, one at a time. The last team to finish was eliminated. I only had one person actually puke and could not finish. That team was eliminated.

Task 2 - The Pass - Everyone was given a tablespoon and had to place the spoon in their mouths (handle first of course) and place their hands behind their backs. The team had pass a hard boiled egg on the spoon from the front of the line to the end of the line. If the egg dropped, they had to restart from the beginning. The last team to finish was eliminated.

Task 3 - The Skit - The last 3 teams remaining had exactly 10 minutes to come up with a skit to be acted out in front of the two losing teams. The skit had to use all the characters that each of their costumes represented. Each team acted out their skits one at a time and after the last team the eliminated people voted on the best skit. That team was the final winner(s)! Each person of the winning team was given a gift bag that included a werewolf horror movie DVD, bag of popcorn and a couple of boxes of movie candy. As the theme of our party was "Werewolves".

What a GREAT TIME!! I am just hoping that I am able to go another step above for this years party. It will definately be difficult to top the party last year!

I love the coffin invites, so that may be my starting point.

Thanks for the great ideas everyone!!!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

IowaChick - Where do you play the Werewolf and Ghosts game? Indoors? Where do you put the eggs? On the floor?


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> IowaChick - Where do you play the Werewolf and Ghosts game? Indoors? Where do you put the eggs? On the floor?


Well.....we haven't actually played this game yet. In fact the only one off the list that we have played is Fear Factor. I just thought it would be fun to try some new things. I got the idea from an old thread (Adult Party Games & Activites). This is what they (pad113) wrote:

This can be a funny game especially when everyone has had a few drinks. I call it "Roosters and Chicks".or "Goose and Gander"
Game preparation: Get a few bags of individually wrapped candies. Then you scatter the "eggs" throughout several rooms or out in the yard, no need to really hide them well just spread them out. Divide the group up into two equal teams. Mens group is Roosters and the girls are the chicks. Each team needs a captain, which will be the egg gatherer. Give the captain of each team a paper bag or a basket or a plastic pumpkin to gather eggs in. So when you say, “GO” the game begins. Everyone except the captain must keep their hands behind their backs, when the Chicks see an egg they stop and stare at the egg and say “Peep-Peep” peep until the captain comes to retrieve the egg, the roosters will say “**** a doodle do"” There may be a rooster and a chick gawking over the same egg and that is fine, whichever captain gets there first gets the egg. When all eggs have been found (this usually only takes less than 5 minutes) the two teams divide their eggs between their team, any uneven number to go to the captain. The team with the most eggs wins. And gets to keep all the candy of the lossers also.
People really look funny playing this game so be ready to take some pictures. You could even adapt this to go with your halloween theme. Like "Witches and Warlocks" etc.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I've found that if you want most people to wear a costume is to offer a prize. A cash prize is preffered. On your invitations be sure to specify that there is a prize for the best costume. - '$$$' for best costume- will work.


----------



## WendyS (Sep 12, 2006)

My husband is starting to freak out about all the money I'm putting into this party, but what he doesn't realize is this is a halloween/40th birthday party for him. His birthday is Nov. 1 and I always forget about it cuz I'm so into Halloween. I'm afraid the only reward for best costume that I can afford is a pin on ribbon, unless I get a second job! I did put prize for best costume on the invitaions, but it could just be a bottle of booze (if there is any left) and the glory of winning.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I plan on going through my inventory of Halloween stuff, and there are some things I can wrap up and give away as prizes. Nothing too huge, just small gargoyles (stone ones), candy bowls, that sort of thing.


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

*prizes for costumes*

Here is what I do for prizes for costumes. I sign up for the Columbia House DVD club. They give you 6 DVD's for .49 each. Then they offer you to buy one of your club selections at 9.95. Then you need to purchase two more DVDs over the next two years. I just buy 2 more at 19.95 right away and then I cancel. So I get game prizes for .49 each. I have 6 categories: Funniest, Scariest, Sexiest, Best couple, Overall Best and best handmade.

This year I bought all scarey movies: House of Wax, Corpse Bride, Skeleton Key, Exorcism of Emily Rose, Saw II, Amityville Horror and The Fog. I will give away 2 prizes to best couple. So the 7 movies cost me less than $13 for a nice gift.


I also go to Cracker Barrell and other stores at the end of the season each year to buy discounted prizes for other games. I never spend more than $3 a prize but they think I spend lots!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have 3 game prizes and 3 costume prizes...they are not expensive...but it helps to built competition. I just putting these $1 halloween bottle cuzzies, a bag of popcorn and some of the $ store Halloween DVD's (old movies) into trick or treat bags. For the costume contest I've got my 3 ribbons to put on the outside of those bags. All in all I spend around $15 for prizes. Not too bad.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

The Werewolves and Ghosts! We did that last year for our pirate party. It was one of the mini-games we used for the ship races and OMG, it was one of the funniest things! We called it something else in keeping with the theme, but what a hoot.

We've made trophies the last few years for our costume contests. Someone had posted an idea about Frankie Awards (I think they were called), and so we've gone with that general idea. We find cheap pieces to put together and then spraypaint gold, write on with black paint pen the year and award. They always look fabulous and people love 'em. Last year - again in keeping with the pirate theme - we used frame blocks from Home Depot, glued on some small styrofoam skulls and painted gold, then attached some craft jewels. We handed those out with mini bottles of rum to each winner. The total cost of about 8 awards was less than $20. The mini liquor bottles run about $1 - 2 a piece depending on what you buy. I think we got like a 6-8 pack of Bacardi mini bottles for like $5-6.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

This will be our 4th annual. Invites state "costumes requested but not required. ..HOWEVER if you do not wear your own, be prepared to wear one of OUR choosing" We have simple scrubs, lab coats, costumes we wore in past years, bathrobe & rollers, etc etc. Last year only one person had to be "dressed" by us. Now everyone is trying to out do one another...keeps getting better every year


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Last year (our 11th annual, but only first in a new town) I "mandated" costumes as was my usual. We invited 85 people, got 16. This year, I put on the invite "Seasonal Costumery Encouraged", and we already have over 20 RSVPs. Invited about 90 people.

I like the idea about "loaner" costumes, we can dig up some stuff and maybe humilate those who don't come in costume just a bit....


----------

